# New ADA Line of Products?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has been following the ADA products (I know I haven't), but while I was shopping today, I saw a new line called "Do!aqua".

I'm not sure how new/old this is, but it seems to be geared towards the "beginner aquarist." The prices are slightly lower than the "professional" ADA line, but still exorbitantly expensive.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Darkblade48!

What the heck are you talking about? What are ADA products? Filters? Pumps? Heaters? Who sells them? Where? How much?

Please, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Amano started a company called "Aqua Design Amano" (ADA), which makes a variety of high end aquarium products such as filter intake/output tubes made of glass, various glass CO2 equipment (i.e. drop checker, check valves, etc) amongst other things. 

As far as I know, there is no store in Toronto that is officially licensed by ADA to sell their products. If you see a store that carries their products, it's likely that they ordered it from the licensed Canadian distributor out in Vancouver.


----------

